# dictaphone et mac OS



## turbin (21 Juillet 2007)

J'envisage d'acquérir un iMac pour une utilisation pro. Je dicterai le courrier avec un dictaphone numérique, courrier qui sera saisi par ma secrétaire qui devra utiliser un système dit de transcription (casque et pédalier de commande pour diriger le "magnétophone" numérique sans avoir à quitter le clavier des mains.

Il existe plusieurs modèles de dictaphones numériques USB mais il semble qu'une fois le fichier son récupéré par la secrétaire il soit impossible de trouver un modèle compatible mac qui permette la transcription. Je suis étonné de la réponse de mon revendeur car je pensais que depuis que la mac était passé sous OSX les développeurs ne bouderaient plus les périphériques mac compatibles comme sous OS 9 et antérieurs. Il me dit qu'il suffit que la secrétaire travaille avec le mac mais sous window pour que le problème soit résolu...


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour

J'ouvre une parenth&#232;se.

Hormis pour les p&#233;riph&#233;riques r&#233;pondant &#224; des normes &#233;tablies, le d&#233;veloppement de pilotes (drivers) n'est pas du ressort de l'&#233;diteur du syst&#232;me d'exploitation, mais du constructeur de mat&#233;riel, car g&#233;n&#233;ralement lui seul sait comment les faire fonctionner.

C'est tr&#232;s souvent le cas des p&#233;riph&#233;riques USB, qui n&#233;cessitent toujours un pilote sp&#233;cifique &#224; la fonction en plus du pilote de l'interface.

En cons&#233;quence, ce serait une erreur de penser que les d&#233;veloppeurs boudent les p&#233;riph&#233;riques compatibles Mac, alors que ce sont les constructeurs qui boudent Mac OS en ne faisant d&#233;velopper le plus souvent les pilotes que pour Windows.


Quand un p&#233;riph&#233;rique est hors norme mais qu'il repr&#233;sente une part de march&#233; significative, l'&#233;diteur du syst&#232;me d'exploitation peut &#233;ventuellement se lancer dans le d&#233;veloppement d'un pilote, sur la base d'informations obtenues du constructeur, g&#233;n&#233;ralement par le biais de tractations commerciales.

De leur c&#244;t&#233;, les d&#233;veloppeurs ind&#233;pendants (tierce partie) peuvent parfois se lancer dans l'aventure, si le besoin est important ou s'ils le font pour leur propre compte, et &#224; condition qu'ils r&#233;ussissent &#224; obtenir les informations techniques n&#233;cessaires. Souvent ils obtiennent ces derni&#232;res au moyen d'un _reverse-engineering_ illicite, toutefois sans jamais &#234;tre inqui&#233;t&#233;, mais au prix d'un suivi difficile des versions du mat&#233;riel, ou d'erreurs d'analyse qui m&#232;nent &#224; une instabilit&#233; du pilote d&#233;velopp&#233;...

Je ferme la parenth&#232;se.


Une rapide recherche sur Google montre qu'il existe plusieurs solutions de retranscription &#224; p&#233;dalier compatibles Mac sur le march&#233;.

Si je comprends bien, le probl&#232;me est donc de trouver un pilote ou un progiciel pour Mac sp&#233;cifique &#224; un mat&#233;riel donn&#233;.

De quel(s) mod&#232;le(s) s'agit-il ?

As-tu d&#233;j&#224; recherch&#233; des pilotes de tierce partie sur Internet, pour les mod&#232;les que tu vises, ou pour des mod&#232;les de la m&#234;me marque ?


----------



## turbin (22 Juillet 2007)

merci pour la précision constructeur développeur.

Non, je n'ai pas encore fait le choix d'un modèle mais j'ai interrogé un vendeur spécialisé sur le modèle numérique voice tracer Philips (USB) qui pourrait TB convenir mais il m'a répondu qu'il n'était pas compatible Mac. De plus mon revendeur (UC et prologiciel) m'a précisé que "Dragon n'est pour l'instant pas compatible avec Mac OS X, et il n' y a aucune dictée vocale
 réellement compatible sous Mac OS X".

Néanmoins, le problème soulevé n'est pas celui de la reconnaissance vocale mais de la retranscription à pédalier.

Merci


----------



## turbin (24 Juillet 2007)

quels sont les modèles totalement compatibles en retranscription sur Mac ?


----------

